# New DTG Printers



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

This year Epson and Spectra have come out with new printers
that have better features and better pricing. So what are the
other companies going to come out with to make their 
printers more attractive to buy?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Crazymike: I expect another R3000 release before year's end by someone else. I actually think we'll see TWO R3000 platforms come out before Christmas.

Spectra puts itself at the head of the pack because they engineered a system that has been approved by third parties who have good DTG knowledge. Jay took his time making sure his platform works well. I wonder what the first "printer down" scare will be from the new Spectra users.

I would assume the next step will be tailoring a higher end RIP to an R3000 -- probably at greater cost. I take no issue with EKRip (Spectra's backend) because I used it for over a year myself, and it's a fine piece of production, but output quality is well connected to the RIP being custom honed to the printer.

All American's NeoRIP Pro is a fantastic piece of software with excellent color output and consistency. I'd love to see an R3000 adaptation using a higher end RIP package.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Epson work a bit harder at lowering their price permanently. The Epson build is already putting a lot of pressure on prices. Nothing but good things for the end user.

Of course, that can also be a bad thing temporarily for the industry. Maybe not bad, but challenging. I know in my area, someone opens up a DTG shop monthly. They usually don't last 3 months, but they're new and hungry and excited -- we have to keep our prices lower in order to keep our customers walking in the door. I don't mind, we have enough volume, but knowing the startups can now get in for under $10k total means I have to keep my eye on efficiency and service.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

NeoFather has been on the Quiet side lately. I would think
he working on getting the next generation of Neo out.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's not as easy as it looks, though.

A big company like All American has a different overhead to deal with. The current price of the Neoflex is an insane deal. I keep writing up a P.O. to get my second one because it's so good, but I have other things I also need so I keep deleting the email before sending it.

Consider how expensive it is to run All American, and consider what 1 year of phone support costs. Sales people need commissions. They sell ink at $150 a liter to NeoFamily, which is one of the most competitive prices out there. I actually have seen CMYK cheaper, but I only buy from All American to show them my support for what they do.

A small company like Spectra has almost no overhead compared to a big company like All American or Equipment Zone. Engineering costs are extensive, but one has to keep profit margins in mind.

Could they sell a competitor to Spectra's 3000? Sure. Would it be $7000? Probably not.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

DTG is changing and I'm going to make sure we can take care of any problems that may arise with our machines but we try to do things as a precaution so consumers don't get into this blind. Some companies don't train the customers but we make sure that they know what they are doing before they leave. I really don't approve of a heat press in the same room if pretreat is applied to the shirt. Things like this I go over with customers before buying.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Peter has advanced equipment and workhorses, have you seen the Aeoon?


----------

